# Homemade Mushroom Soup



## Cath4420 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am after a recipe for Homemade Mushroom Soup - DH and I both love mushies and I have quite a few in the fridge so I thought I would make a soup for dinner since its STILL RAINING and cold here - but I no complain.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2008)

*Sour Cream Mushroom Soup*

3 Tb Olive Oil​1 Large Onion - chopped
1/2 tsp Tarragon - dry 
1/4 tsp Nutmeg
1 lb Portobello Mushrooms, cut up
1/2 C Dry Marsala Wine
1/2 C Flour
4 C Beef Broth
1 C Sour Cream
1 C Milk
TT S&P
Pinch Cayenne (optional)


In a 4 quart saucepan, heat the oil over medium heat. Add the onions and sauté until the onions begin to brown. 

Add the tarragon and the nutmeg and cook for 1 minute more. 

Stir in the mushrooms and sauté until they begin to brown. 

Add the wine and cook until the mushrooms give up their moisture and the wine has evaporated.

Whisk the flour and beef broth together and add to the mushroom mixture, whisking constantly. Bring to a boil and cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.
Reduce the heat.

Combine sour cream and milk. Whisk the mixture into the soup. 

Season with salt, pepper and cayenne. 

Gently heat, stirring, until the soup is hot but not boiling. 

Garnish with chives and tarragon before serving. 

Makes about 7 cups.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 11, 2008)

I have 7 recipes in my Recipe Documents, but none of them are mine, so I can't post them here.  I'd be happy to send them to you if you PM me with your e-mail address though.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 11, 2008)

That sounds good Andy!
And you can post recipes here, but only the ingredients list. When it comes to describing it you have to use your own words not theirs.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 12, 2008)

*thanks*

tks Andy

Really appreciated.

Cath


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 12, 2008)

*Mushroom Soup*

1 1/4 - 1 1/2 pounds fresh mushrooms 
1 stalk celery (I like to use the interior stalks that have leaves on them) -- optional 
2 bay leaves 
2 cans chicken stock (nominal 15-oz. size) 
1 1/2 cup cream 
1 cup plain yogurt 
2 tablespoons butter or olive oil 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Mushrooms: I like to select a variety of different kinds of mushrooms, depending on what is available, but all white button mushrooms will do well. 

Set aside enough mushroom caps to make about 1 1/2 cups. I prefer to use the button mushrooms for this. Cut the caps in half and then in ¼" thick slices. When the soup is almost ready, sauté these lightly in the butter or olive oil and add to the soup for texture. Just cook until they release their liquid - not until browned. 

Chop the remaining mushrooms and put in a saucepan with the celery, bay leaves, and chicken stock. You really just want enough stock to come to the top of the mushrooms, but not cover completely. Bring to a boil and simmer with a lid for 45 minutes. Let cool. 

When the mushrooms and stock are cool enough to handle, remove the bay leaves and pour into a blender and puree. Pour the mushroom puree back into the saucepan and add the cream, yogurt, and S&P to taste. Heat the soup, but do not let it boil. Add the sautéed mushroom caps along with any liquid in the pan. 

You can substitute half-n-half or milk for cream if you prefer. It is important to use the plain yogurt for flavor - it gives it a bit of a "tangy taste" and can be adjusted to get the desired flavor.

Also, if you want, it is easy to kick this up a notch!! Instead of using chicken stock, I have taken whole shrimp and/or langostinos (fresh water lobster) and boiled the heads and shells, along with onions, carrots, celery, etc to make a stock. I follow the same recipe, using this stock and then add raw chunks of the shrimp or langostino back into the soup at the end, along with the mushroom chunks. The pieces will cook quickly in the hot soup.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been meaning to make a beef broth based wild mushroom soup.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I've been meaning to make a beef broth based wild mushroom soup.



I think that would be good, as long as the broth was not too salty.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 12, 2008)

I usually use low sodium beef broth cut with low sodium chicken broth to lighten it up.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 12, 2008)

That will work.


----------



## Caine (Feb 13, 2008)

Emeril Lagasse's wild mushroom soup recipe for his *Emerilized Green Bean Casserole* is very good, but it makes enough soup to feed the entire population of Latvia.


----------

